# euro news 11/20



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Cyprus

** Keravnos lost badly 87-71 in its European debut

**Keravnos lost badly 87-71 in its European debut The players of Coach Frangias lost last night, quite badly by the unknown (basketball wise) Finnish team of Lappeenranta, the Strovolos didn't remind anything from the last season's European games. Even though, this season the material is by far better and the budget has nothing to do with the one of last years. The basic characteristic of Keravnos was the amazing amount of mistakes/false balls in compare to the opponent.*​


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Portugal*

*Ovarense in Uleb Cup

**Ovarense Aerosoles hosts today the French team of Elan Chalon in the 3rd day of the Uleb Cup. Ovarense is the only team of the group that has lost the two previous and first games. Elan Chalon has one win and one lost. The portuguese team will probably not be able to play with Ben Reed (191-G/F-83, college: W.Michigan) who is still recovering from an injury, but they have big hopes that this game could significate the first win to the team of Ovar.*​


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Norway*

*Asker are waiting to be challenged

**Asker Aliens extended their impressive start to the season. They posted the 7th straight victory and remained lonely at the top of BLNO standings. This time the win came from clash with Ammerud away from home. The Aliens marked their dominance in the first quarter as they outscored the hosts 25:10. They continued to roll after the intermission enlarging the margin to 27 points 50:23 at halftime. Ammerud managed to slow down the Aliens in the second half but it never helped to get any closer.*​


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Belarus*

*Vitalyur is perfect in Premier League

**Vitalyur confidently marches across the Belarusian season. They posted two more victories in Round 4 and improved to 8-0 record in the ladder. However TEMP-OSHVSM quite unexpectedly challenged the reigning champs in the first of back-to-back games in Minsk. The visitors even led by 3 points after the starting frame and managed to hold on to a minimum advantage at halftime. But the undermanned Temp's bench was unable to keep up the pace and soon Vitalyur grabbed the initiative.*​


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*France*

*Le Portel inks Jermaine Bucknor

** *To replace injured Karim Atamna (194-F-80), le Portel signed Jermaine Bucknor (199-F-83,Courtside agency, college: Richmond), seen in Limoges last season. The canadian player posted 11.2ppg 5.7rpg with his former french team.*​


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Serbia*

*Besiktas beat FMP in thriller, Hemofarm outplayed Asesoft

**FMP lost in thriller against Besiktas Cola Turka at home 77-78. Panthers had a last offense but after Covic's penetration from the left side and a nice pass under the basket Erceg missed shot for the win so Besiktas remains on top of group B undefeated while FMP has one win and two defeats.*​


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Holland*

*ZZ Leiden: Sjors Besseling has diabetes

**The very long convalescence of his knee-injury has been possibly caused by the diabetes, which was observed end of last week at Sjors Besseling (198-F-85, agency: Court Side) of ZZ Leiden. Sjors Besseling wants to continue his basketballcareer and has as an example old-NT player Rob van Essen who has played a lot of years in the top of Dutch basketball in spite of his diabetes.*​


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Kosovo*

*Schedule of matches for 22/22.11.2007*​*
This is the schedule: SUPER LEAGUE Week -V- AS PRISHTINA - SIGAL PRISHTINA, Wednesday at 20,00 Referees: Valon Duraku,Isa Prebreza,Xhelal Mumini Monitors: Bajrush Ademi TREPCA - PEJA ,Wednesday at 18,00 Referees: Mehdi Gashi,Vllaznim Rraci,Faton Kurshumliu Monitors: Blerim Vula DRITA - BAMBI , Wednesday at 20,00 Referees: Azem Hoxhaj,Arben Elshani,Arbnor Rifati Monitors: Agim Visoka KOSOVA - KASTRIOTI, Thursday ne at 18,00 Referees*


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Georgia*

*Energy to jump on 5-0 record

**Round 5 of Georgian league saw the derby between Energy and Tbilaviamsheni. The first team remained unbeaten after 5 rounds. Giorgi Shermadini (216-C-89) became the top-scorer of the round nailing 30 points and grabbing 20 rebounds for Maccabi. Energy had a road win over Tbilaviamsheni only due to the win in the last quarter. the visitors produced 17:28 in it to take 85:97 victory. Ledzava top-scored for the winners with 23 points.*​


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Hungary*

*New foreigners in Paks

** The management of ASE decided last week to break with slovenian forward Sasa Mucic (202-F-83, agency: Interperformances) and american guard Willie Taylor (194-G-81, agency: Players Group, college: Va Commonwealth). Both players left the city a couple of days ago, the team of ASE had a great victory with only two foreigners in Dombovar after two overtimes on sunday.*​


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Hungary*

*MAFC beat Kormend!

** MAFC - POLAROID-LAMI-VED KÖRMEND 78-72 (19-23, 19-13, 22-15, 18-21) Budapest, Att.: 700, Referees: Forrai, Adam, Gyorffy MAFC: Thomas 3, Jitim Young (188-G-81, college: Northwestern) 15, Edwin Draughan (196-G/F-82, college: Yale) 27/3, Vavra A. 4 Henrik Gobi (206-C-71, agency: Laszlo Vinko Services) 21, Wehner 8/3, Kecskes, Coach: Dinnyes Attila KÖRMEND: Fodor M. 7, Fodor G. 10, Trummer 16/12, Toth G., Stanley Ocitti (203-F/C-80, college: Binghamton) 15/9, Vavra P.*​


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Montenegro*

*Abs Primorje well beaten

**ABS Primorje - Danilovgrad 63-77 (14-19,19-22,18-15,22-21) Danilovgrad proved to be better team then ABS Primorje in this moment while they controled the game during the whole match,while their guards seemed much more motivated.Razic netted 18,Seferovic 14 and Milatovic 11 points.In the defeated team of ABS the only bright spot was Pejovic with 20 points.*​


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Italy*

*There's only Roma behind Montepaschi

**In the real Italian challenge (the second place race behind an incredible Montepaschi Siena), Lottomatica Roma takes a two points advantage beating Armani Jeans in Milano. Armani struggled for 30 minutes, that suffered a decisive blackout. Without Massimo Bulleri (188-G-77), sidelined, Melvin Booker (185-G-72, college: Missouri) played 33 minutes and lost brightness in the final quarter.*​


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Germany*

*2. Bundesliga Pro B: Highlights of Gameday 9

**Play of the Day: Konstantin Furman (205-F/C-76) - Ansbach: 27 pts, 10/14 FG, 3/5 3P, 4/4 FT, 7 rbs, 2 as, 1 bs Points: Tim Burnette (188-G-82, college: Tarleton St.) - Kirchheim: 32 Rebounds: Torvoris Baker (201-F-83, college: Detroit Mercy) - Herten: 15 Assists: Yannis Konstantinidis (180-G-79) - Iserlohn: 11 Steals: Zack Wright (188-G-85, agency: Weller Sports - Entertainment, college: Cent.Missouri St.*​


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Belgium*

*Recap D 1 Rd 9

**Tough road loss for Bree on friday evening in Liege. The visitors started the game strong and took a 32-49 lead at the half. It was not enough though and Liege thanks to stong play in quarters 3 and 4 got away with a hard fought home win. Oostende ended a 2 games losing streak in the Belgian league with an impressive home win vs Mons-Hainaut. The first 10 minutes were all Oostende that took a 25-18 lead into quarter 2.*​


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Czech Rep.*

*Nymburk and Prostejov are 11-1

**Nymburk and Prostejov remain on top of Czech League. Both squads celebrated the wins over the weekend. Nymburk easily beat NH Ostrava 99:69 to reach 11-1 record. Radoslav Rancik (207-F/C-78, college: St.Cloud St.) top-scored for the winners with 16 points. Pavel Benes added 15, while Ales Chan scored 14. Prostejov had even easier game smashing BC Kolin 104:64. Pavel Bosak (192-G-82) led all the winners with 16 points.*​


----------



## ayukselbaba (Nov 21, 2007)

efes beat rytas

Drew Nicholas 19, Scoonie Penn 5, Loren Woods 4, Kenny Gregory 12, Mustafa Abi, Kerem Gönlüm 4, Serkan Erdoğan 7, Ermal Kurtoğlu 15, Ender Arslan, Andre Hutson 11


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

ayukselbaba said:


> efes beat rytas
> 
> Drew Nicholas 19, Scoonie Penn 5, Loren Woods 4, Kenny Gregory 12, Mustafa Abi, Kerem Gönlüm 4, Serkan Erdoğan 7, Ermal Kurtoğlu 15, Ender Arslan, Andre Hutson 11


:clap:

Now if only my Guildford Heat boys could get a few wins so we'd all be happy :biggrin:


----------

